# How to make dog clothes from baby clothes?



## Chili-mom

Can anyone tell me how to turn a people baby shirt into a fur baby shirt?
I'm thinking I have to take away from the front to get the arms in the right place then add to the back?
I have a sewing machine but I'm not to handy with it. I'll do anything if it keeps me from having to sew little bitty arm holes:laughing1:


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

i know how!! its sooo easy!! i tell you what im going to make one to show you, you wont even need a machine (im not too good with one either!!) ill load step by step pics for ya  

To be honest using straps instead of sleeves is so much easier, iv got a t-shirt i can work on at the mo so ill post pics ASAP (at some point today!!) xxx


----------



## Rochelle

I can't sew, so this is too exciting. Would love to see the step by step.
Rochelle.


----------



## Guest

ooooh I cant wait to see this either!

I always wondered how you did it.


----------



## kobi0326

Yes I would also love to see step-by-step instructions....making my own clothes would be much cheaper!


----------



## mychiisqueen

Wow this will be awesome i have a bunch of baby clothes i collected hoping to make them into fur baby clothes but never could do it right


----------



## pigeonsheep

i cant wait!


----------



## Chili-mom

pinkglitterybunny said:


> i know how!! its sooo easy!! i tell you what im going to make one to show you, you wont even need a machine (im not too good with one either!!) ill load step by step pics for ya
> 
> To be honest using straps instead of sleeves is so much easier, iv got a t-shirt i can work on at the mo so ill post pics ASAP (at some point today!!) xxx


I lost this thread, but found it today. Cant wait for pics. I just love talented people, wish I was one, hehe


----------



## katsrevenge

*settles in to wait hopefully*


----------



## Sunnydays

I am really looking forward to seeing how it's done! I tried to
make one a couple of days ago without success it is now on a
teddy bear as I couldn't throw it away after all my effort !


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

i already posted how to do this a while ago...i thought u were all busy making them because no one commented lol the pic qualitys not very good but ill put it to the top again so u can see xxx


----------

